# MTL tank that is not rebuildable



## MeirTaitz (5/11/20)

Hu guys

I'm fairly new to vaping and am trying to find a mtl tank that takes premade coils. Any suggestions would be appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/11/20)

Hi and welcome. Look at the freemax fireluke 22, the voopoo PNP tank, and when I recall I'll post more options.
Maybe by then this thread will be filled with replies.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (5/11/20)

Hi, maybe look at the below, very nice tank and it is designed by Taifun. Takes the Nautilus coils which has been around for years.

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/nautilus-gt-tank/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (5/11/20)

adriaanh said:


> Hi, maybe look at the below, very nice tank and it is designed by Taifun. Takes the Nautilus coils which has been around for years.
> 
> https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/nautilus-gt-tank/



Forgot about the Nautilus. Good one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (5/11/20)

Isn't the new Zeus Nano an MTL that takes commercial coils too?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MeirTaitz (5/11/20)

Resistance said:


> Hi and welcome. Look at the freemax fireluke 22, the voopoo PNP tank, and when I recall I'll post more options.
> Maybe by then this thread will be filled with replies.


Thanks for the reply 
I just bought the voopoo pnp mtl podtank. the 0.8 coil isn't terrible but honestly even with the mtl mouthpiece it kinda sucks airflow wise.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I just bought the voopoo pnp mtl podtank. the 0.8 coil isn't terrible but honestly even with the mtl mouthpiece it kinda sucks airflow wise.


I ran the 1.2Ω through the PnP 2ml tank, same story, no matter how much you close the airflow it is not even restricted Direct Lung, way too airy for a MTL setup. The Aspire tanks that runs the Nautilus or BVC coils are good to look at for sure. Or the Vaporesso Tanks (VM series) that runs the EUC coils, also a good option.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/20)

https://www.thevapery.co.za/collections/tanks-atomisers/products/aspire-nautilus-2-tank

https://vapeafrica.co.za/product/smok-nord-19-tank-silver/

https://www.downtownvapoury.co.za/collections/mtl-tanks/products/sikary-vapor-tutu-disposable-tank

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/nautilus-gt-mini-tank/

https://vaperscorner.co.za/product/nautilus-gt-tank/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## MeirTaitz (5/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> I ran the 1.2Ω through the PnP 2ml tank, same story, no matter how much you close the airflow it is not even restricted Direct Lung, way too airy for a MTL setup. The Aspire tanks that runs the Nautilus or BVC coils are good to look at for sure. Or the Vaporesso Tanks (VM series) that runs the EUC coils, also a good option.


If you research the top 10 mtl tanks on the market, you cannot find ONE of them in SA. Really sad man. Would LOOOOVE that Innokin Zlide or even Zenith. I guess I'll go pick up the nautilus while dreaming of the zlide 
I sincerely hope this Nautilus tank works with my 510 adapter and there isn't too much overhang. 
Thanks for all the help everyone

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/20)

https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_r...ions-MTL/MTL-Tanks/Aspire-K3-Clearomizer-Tank

https://eciggies.co.za/index.php?_r...ons-MTL/MTL-Tanks/JUSTFOG-NEW-C14-CLEAROMIZER

https://shop.eciginn.co.za/collections/atomizers/products/vaporesso-gemini-atomizer

https://vapeupington.co.za/product/vapefly-nicolas-mtl-subohm-tank-3ml/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/20)

https://www.twisp.co.za/product/detail/669943-tyko-tank-23ml-black

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.twisp.co.za/product/detail/669943-tyko-tank-23ml-black


I always tend to forget about this one, yet I have one in the drawer with a couple of spare DL coils for that day that I run out of wick and wire.... well hidden little gem...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/20)

That's all I could find without having to dig too deep. You'll find a lot of the non-chain vape stores most of the times have older stock in-store that is not on their websites.

Pity you can't get the Twisp Arcus tank anymore, was 'n brilliant MTL tank from them, @HPBotha may you have some kiosk that still stock these? with coils of course.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (5/11/20)

The Twisp Vega tank may also still be available, I know the coils are. Good for MTL and brilliant mouth piece

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/11/20)

https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/smok-priv-n19-kit?_pos=7&_sid=7c80ed360&_ss=r

Uses Smok Nord Coils, and you have a backup device that is pocket friendly and stealthy...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/11/20)

https://www.shipwreckvapes.co.za/collections/tanks/products/geekvape-flint-mtl-tank-2ml

https://totalvape.co.za/collections...it-4ml-with-zlide-tank?variant=35533549732000 (
complete kit $$$)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## THE REAPER (5/11/20)

https://totalvape.co.za/collections...it-4ml-with-zlide-tank?variant=35533549732000
Love the look of the mod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> https://www.shipwreckvapes.co.za/collections/tanks/products/geekvape-flint-mtl-tank-2ml
> 
> https://totalvape.co.za/collections...it-4ml-with-zlide-tank?variant=35533549732000 (
> complete kit $$$)


 The best MTL kit currently on the market!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (5/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Thanks for the reply
> I just bought the voopoo pnp mtl podtank. the 0.8 coil isn't terrible but honestly even with the mtl mouthpiece it kinda sucks airflow wise.


Ok ,I don't have experience with the voopoo PNP tank. The suggestion was made on popularity. The fireluke 22 does both but it's very good at DL.
Vandy Vape also have a berserker that takes replaceable coils. Don't know about stockists though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (5/11/20)

Well, my first day on this forum (or any forum in my life) and I am hugely surprised and impressed at the amount of people willing to answer and help someone out. I love it already! I am sitting with my brand new Nautilus GT waiting for it to soak and then it's time to hit it!
Thank you ALL sincerely for all your advice and help

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## MeirTaitz (5/11/20)

THE REAPER said:


> https://totalvape.co.za/collections...it-4ml-with-zlide-tank?variant=35533549732000
> Love the look of the mod.


Yes, that is the tank I reallllly wanted but no chance of finding it in SA.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (5/11/20)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> https://shop.eciginn.co.za/products/smok-priv-n19-kit?_pos=7&_sid=7c80ed360&_ss=r
> 
> Uses Smok Nord Coils, and you have a backup device that is pocket friendly and stealthy...


For the little amount of experience I have, I have been using the 1.4 smok coils for my nic salts and it's very tasty to me. I'm hoping this new Nautilus GT will be tastier

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Yes, that is the tank I reallllly wanted but no chance of finding it in SA.


That is a South African website

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MeirTaitz (5/11/20)

Grand Guru said:


> That is a South African website


Yes, but it's sold with the mod. There is no seperate price (as far as I could find) for the tank only.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/20)

MeirTaitz said:


> Yes, but it's sold with the mod. There is no seperate price (as far as I could find) for the tank only.


Sorry, I thought you were looking for a mod too

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## HPBotha (10/11/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> That's all I could find without having to dig too deep. You'll find a lot of the non-chain vape stores most of the times have older stock in-store that is not on their websites.
> 
> Pity you can't get the Twisp Arcus tank anymore, was 'n brilliant MTL tank from them, @HPBotha may you have some kiosk that still stock these? with coils of course.


something new is coming soon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (10/11/20)

HPBotha said:


> something new is coming soon



 now that is a teaser if i have ever heard one.... show us what you got!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

